# Al Ain Laundry/Dry Cleaner



## kengoggin900 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello,

I have just moved to Al Ain from Dubai and I am trying to find a laundry and dry cleaning service who deliver and pickup. Can anybody suggest such a company?

Thanks,

Kenny


----------

